# marples identification



## maddogio (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a set of chisels just like the one at the auction below. This post is not intended to comment on the auction or the price, but just as an illustration to show what I have.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Set-of-6-MARPLES-BLUE-CHIP-BEVEL-EDGE-CHISEL-SET/233290892585?hash=item3651388529:gDUAAOSwVXZdMPV7

I've read some conflicting reports about how to identify pre-post irwin blue chips. Can someone tell me which these are?

Thanks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Don't quote me on this but I seem to remember something about gold/yellow writing is irwin, white/silver marples. I'll try and take a pic of mine later.


----------



## maddogio (Jul 24, 2018)

It's hard to sort out. My chisels say 'Sheffield, England' rather than 'Made in Sheffield, England,' and some folks have suggested this might be the cutoff. They do have white rings and lettering, though, and as you've said, some say this is a distinguishing figure.

At the end of the day, they work pretty well in my hands, and I suppose that's the thing that matters.


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

I think the set you referenced on ebay are the ones you want. Made in England by the original Marples.

Here's my set of eight. All have the white trim between the handles and blade.

I bought a set of five in a box in the early 90's from Woodcraft. These are certainly made in England pre-Irwin. They are labeled "Sheffield England" on the blade with no mention of forging. On the handle the block letter "Marples" is surrounded by a rectangular border

A year or two later I filled out the set with three more from Woodcraft. They have "Hand Forged Sheffield England" on the blade and on the handle script "Marples" with round border. These are also certainly made in England pre-Irwin.

Fun facts; I never noticed the difference between the two labeling schemes until today. I had no idea they were worth so much but it makes sense, they're great chisels.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

One other thing, i bleieve the pre are in mm as close to the inch as that is. Post are in inches and the mm will be whatever it happens to be.


----------



## maddogio (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you. Mine are like your second set. I purchased them at a thrift/charity store about a year ago for $20. The box was broken and the 1" chisel had been abused. It looked like somebody had used it as a pry bar and the handle was all chewed up. The rest appeared essentially unused.

I always assumed they were post-Irwin tools. I encountered that auction while looking for a 2" chisel today and, like you, was surprised to see what the set was selling (or at least listed) for.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've never owned a Marples, but I have seen them through time. The older blue handled ones have all smooth shaped handles, and the first ones I saw were in the late 60's, early 70's were just blue, Sheffield England, Marples, no white stripes or banding. Much later, probably the 80's, maybe even the 90's the white stripes started showing up. More recently the rectangular like handles, and they almost seem to over stress Marples, it's everywhere. Those were just casual observations of trades guys packing them as I grew up.

This is the real deal for dating, and seeing what came when.


----------



## maddogio (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you for that link. Excellent information there.


----------



## jp29 (Apr 4, 2019)

Just for general information here is a web page I wrote relating to Marples vintage woodworking hand tools that I retrieved from my archives: https://jp29.org/wwmarples.htm

I used many Marples woodworking tools (mostly pre-WWI Shamrock brand) during my apprenticeship, circa. 1947 to 1950, that I bought used from older craftsmen. I think they were all very high quality tools.


----------

